# Jordanian Arabic: Hayk/Haych



## Muwahid

السلام عليكم، 
عندما أنا أسمع اللهجة الأردنية، الناس يقولون دائما "مش هيك؟"، عادة في نهاية الجملة أو السوال
ما معنى الكلمة "هيك"؟ وهل هذه الكلمة شائع خارج الأردن مثل في الفلسطين، سوريا، إلخ؟


----------



## samatar

هيك means "like this" or "that way"
hence - مش هيك means "is it not like this?", parallel to the use of "right?" in English

In Palestine we also use it. In Syria and Lebanon it is also used, if I'm not mistaken, but they would say مو هيك ؟ أو ما هيك ؟

كان لازم جاوب بالعربي، آسف!
إنتبه إنه لازم تكتب "الكلمة شائعة" مش شائع
وأفضل تقول "عندما أسمع" بدل "عندما أنا أسمع". في اللهجة العامية ممكن التنتين "لمّا بسمع" أو "لمّا أنا بسمع"


----------



## clevermizo

كلمة "هيك" أصله "هكذا" ويُستخدم بمعنى هكذا وكذلك. وأما العبارة "مش هيك؟" فمعناها "أليس كذلك؟"

إن بقية اللهجات العربية لديها عبارات شابهة. مثلا كلمة "كــِدَة" في العامية المصرية، والكلمة "هَكْدَا" في المغرب أوhekk ("إك") في اللغة الملطية. كما أن عبارة "مش هيك" توجد كـ"مش كدة" في مصر .


----------



## CZAREK

Muwahid said:


> السلام عليكم،
> عندما أنا أسمع اللهجة الأردنية، الناس يقولون دائما "مش هيك؟"، عادة في نهاية الجملة أو السوال
> ما معنى الكلمة "هيك"؟ وهل هذه الكلمة شائع خارج الأردن مثل في الفلسطين، سوريا، إلخ؟




هيك=heek can be translated as "so","thus",like this:

مش هيك؟=mesh heek=isn't that so?
هيك شئ=heek shee2=something like this


هيك can be also used  after comparative adjective

اطول من هيك=aTwal men heek=longer than that

*quite famous expression:

عشان هيك=
3ashaan heek=that is why,because of....

or

هيك و هيك=heek wa heek=anyway.....

Hope it helps
Czarek


----------



## hiba

في العراق الناس يقولون "هيجي" أو "هيج" (ج=تش) بمعنى هكذا​


----------



## Masjeen

Muwahid said:


> وهل هذه الكلمة شائع خارج الأردن مثل في الفلسطين، سوريا، إلخ؟



فقط في اللهجات الشامية 
العراقيون ينطقونها هيج


----------



## Muwahid

شكرا جزيلا، عندي سوال آخر، يلفظها بعض الناس:
mish haych
أنا أعرف إذا تقول لبنات مثلا "كيف حالك" باللهجة الأردنية (وشامية؟)  تلفظ الكلمة:
kayf/chayf hali*ch*
لكن هل هذا متعلق المؤنث والمذكر أو أفضلية شخصية؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

هل تقصد الأردنية البدوية أم الحضرية؟ في اللهجة الحضرية غالبا ما تكون "كيف حالِك" بكسر اللام ولفظ الكاف صحيحة ساكنة كما هي الحال في بقية للهجات الشامية. أما بالنسبة للكاف الملفظومة كما ذكرت، فهذا يعتمد على الكاف. في حالة ضمير المخاطب فتلفظ للمذكر
7aalak
وللمؤنث
7aalich
في اللهجات البدوية في كل أرجاء الشام وفي اللهجات الريفية في الأردن وفلسطين بالإضافة إلى لفظها هكذا في بعض اللهجات الأخرى. بالنسبة للكاف الأخرى في
chiif
فهي تفلظ هكذا في لهجات ريف فلسطين، لست متأكدة إن كانت تفلظ هكذا في الأردن أو بقية أرجاء الشام أم لا

بصورة عامة في بلاد الشام ومعظم الدول العربية عامة وفي فلسطين والأردن خاصة هناك اختلاف بين لهجات أهل المدن وأهل الريف والبدو - أن أردت جوابا شافيا فسوف يفيدك تحديد ما إن كنت تقصد أهل الريف أم المدن أم البدو​


----------



## clevermizo

بالإضافة إلى ما كتبت مها أردت أن أقول إن السبب اللغوي لـلفظ الكاف ك"تشاف" هو سياق الحركات التي حوليها. مثلا الفرق بين حالــَك وحالـــِتش أصله الأهم في الكسرة والفتحة، الكسرة التي تؤنّث الضمير والفتحة الذي تذكّره. اللفظ "تشاف" يظهر من قرب الكسرة. إن هذه الظاهرة توجد في العالم كله وهي السبب للفظ الـc الإطاليانية ك"تش" عنتدما تليها i أو e.

اسم هذه الظاهرة في الإنكليزية هو الـpalatalization.

وأما كلمة هيك، يمكن أن نعتبر الياء في نفس النمط من الأصوات كالكسرة.

واضح أن هذا الشرح هو تبسيط. بالطبع هناك لهجات عربية فيها الكاف تُلفظ كتشاف في معظم الأحيان بالرغم من السياق في الكلمة، وهناك لهجات لا يوجد هذا اللفظ فيها. ولكن ما شرحت هو القاعدة الأساسية.


----------



## Muwahid

شكرا لك على ردك. الآن في الأردن، الناس مختلط جدا، أسمع الناس من عمان أو الزرقاء يقولون كلمات في اللهجة الفلاحية، مثلا يقولون (ياما) بدلا من ماما، أو أمي، إلخ على الرغم من أنهم يسكنون في المدن
أنا أعرف في الحال (كيف حالك) الجنس مهم في اللهجة الفلاحية هذا السبب أنا أسأل، هل مهم في كل حال أو بعض فقط مثلا (هيك) بعض يقولون
haych
دائما وبعض الناس يقولون 
hayk
دائما، فــتفكرين سؤالي يعتمد على المكان الذي كان الشخص مولود (أو يسكن)؟ وليس على الجنس؟


----------



## Muwahid

clevermizo said:


> بالإضافة إلى ما كتبت مها أردت أن أقول إن السبب اللغوي لـلفظ الكاف ك"تشاف" هو سياق الحركات التي حوليها. مثلا الفرق بين حالــَك وحالـــِتش أصله الأهم في الكسرة والفتحة، الكسرة التي تؤنّث الضمير والفتحة الذي تذكّره. اللفظ "تشاف" يظهر من قرب الكسرة. إن هذه الظاهرة توجد في العالم كله وهي السبب للفظ الـc الإطاليانية ك"تش" عنتدما تليها i أو e.
> 
> اسم هذه الظاهرة في الإنكليزية هو الـpalatalization.
> 
> وأما كلمة هيك، يمكن أن نعتبر الياء في نفس النمط من الأصوات كالكسرة.
> 
> واضح أن هذا الشرح هو تبسيط. بالطبع هناك لهجات عربية فيها الكاف تُلفظ كتشاف في معظم الأحيان بالرغم من السياق في الكلمة، وهناك لهجات لا يوجد هذا اللفظ فيها. ولكن ما شرحت هو القاعدة الأساسية.



شكرا جزيلا على الشرح مفصل يا معلم!


----------



## samatar

أريد فقط أن أضيف أن لفظ ال "تش" بدل الكاف ليس شائعًا في كل الريف الفلسطيني - في الجليل هذا اللفظ غير موجود، ولكنّه شائع جدًا في المنطقة المسمّاة "المثلث"، على سبيل المثال (التي تضم أم الفحم، عارة، عرعرة، باقة، جت ...)


----------



## Mahaodeh

إنه شائع كذلك في الضفة​


----------



## elroy

ولكن أيضًا ليس في جميع أنحاء الضفة.


> اسم هذه الظاهرة في الإنكليزية هو الـpalatalization.
> 
> واضح أن هذا الشرح هو تبسيط. بالطبع هناك لهجات عربية فيها الكاف تُلفظ  كتشاف في معظم الأحيان بالرغم من السياق في الكلمة، وهناك لهجات لا يوجد  هذا اللفظ فيها. ولكن ما شرحت هو القاعدة الأساسية.


معك حق كالعادة (المصطلح العربي هو "التغوير"). أود أن أضيف أن انتشار هذا اللفظ في بعض اللهجات إلى الكلمات التي لا تحتوي على كسرة ربما يكون نتيجة ما يسمى بـparadigm leveling بالإنجليزية، وهو تطبيق قاعدة لها أسباب فونولوجية على ألفاظ أخرى من ضمن تصريف أو ما شابه ذلك وذلك لتفادي الاختلافات.​


----------



## samatar

فيكو تخبرونا أكثر عن الpalatalization والparadigm leveling ?


----------



## clevermizo

samatar said:


> فيكو تخبرونا أكثر عن الpalatalization والparadigm leveling ?



صعب علي قليلا أن أشرح هذه الأمور بالعربية ولكن أحاول أن أشرح لك الـpalatalization وكما يقول لنا إلياس إنه "التغوير" بالعربية.

الأصوات ممثلة بالحركات ـــــَـــِــــُ والحروف ا و ي يمكن أن ننظّمها حسب موقف اللسان في الفم وبنية الشفائف. إن الكسرة (والياء) نلفظها برفع اللسان إلى فوق داخل الفم حتى يكاد يمسك الحنك (the palate or roof of the mouth). 

صوت الكاف ننتجه بوضع ظهر اللسن في خلف الفم عادةً ولكن في الإبدال من لفظ الكاف إلى لفظ الكسرة أو الياء يجوز جسم اللسان أن يمسك الحنك أيضًا (من قربه الذي يلزم للفظ الكسرة أو الياء) وإن مسكه أو إن أتى ظهر اللسان إلى ناحية الحنك يمكن أن تُسمع أصوات مختلفة وهذا الأمر يعتمد على الموقف الأخيرة بالضبط وبينها "تش" "تس" "س" "ش" أو شيء آخر وهذه الظاهرة التي نسماها التغوير. يجوز أن يحدث التغوير لا بالكاف فقط ولكن بأي صوت. أحيانا ما نسمع صوت مختلفة وفقط النتيجة هي [ky]. مثلا بالإنكليزية كلمة البصل onion تُلفظ ب"ن" مغوّرة. بالواقع هذا هو التغوير والأصوات كتش أو تس أو س نعتبرها نتيجة التغوير عبر الوقت.

عادة لا نرى هذا الأمر مع بقية الحركات لأنها تُلفظ بظهر اللسان في خلف الفم وهذا هو نفس الموقف كالكاف بذاته (ليس هناك سبب لانتقال اللسان من موقفه). لكن كما قال إلياس يجوز شيء يُسمى ال"paradigm leveling" أن يحدث وهو أن المتكلمين يبدؤون يلفظون كل كاف بنفس الطريقة وهي نوع من التعميم. مهما يكون السبب عندهم التشاف حلّت محلّ الكاف بكل سياق.


----------



## samatar

شكرًا !
أظن أنّي قد فهمت معظم ما قلته


----------



## clevermizo

samatar said:


> شكرًا !
> أظن أنّي قد فهمت معظم ما قلته


يفرحني جدا أنك فهمت كلامي لأني أنا نفسي احترت في وقت كتابتها . أنا معتاد بالمحادثة في هذه المواضيع بالإنكيزية وإن شاء الله الشرح كان واضحا بالعربية. وإذا لديك أسئلة أخرى عن هذا الأمر من فضلك افتح موضوعا ("خيط") جديدا لمناقشتها.


----------



## WadiH

clevermizo said:


> مهما يكون السبب عندهم التشاف حلّت محلّ الكاف بكل سياق.
> 
> [/rtlp]



لا توجد لهجة تبدل الكاف في كل سياق
ألم تر أنهم يقولون الكويت ولا يقولون التشويت؟


----------



## clevermizo

wadi hanifa said:


> لا توجد لهجة تبدل الكاف في كل سياق
> ألم تر أنهم يقولون الكويت ولا يقولون التشويت؟




على علمي توجد لهجات في فلسطين فيها اللفظ العادي للكاف هو التشاف واللفظ العادي للقاف هو كاف. يجوز أني غلطت. 

إلياس - هل تستطيع أن توضح لنا الحالة كما هي في مناطق مختلفة في فلسطين؟ تعرف شيئا عن اللهجات التي فيها الألفاظ ك للقاف وتش للكاف؟


----------



## elroy

clevermizo said:


> إلياس - هل تستطيع أن توضح لنا الحالة كما هي في مناطق مختلفة في فلسطين؟ تعرف شيئا عن اللهجات التي فيها الألفاظ ك للقاف وتش للكاف؟


للأسف لست ملمّا في ما يتعلق بهذه الظاهرة. ربما ساماتار يعرف أكثر عنها.
​


----------



## samatar

كما قلت، في منطقة المثلث تستخدم التش بدل الكاف بكثرة، ولكني لست متأكدًا إذا كان هذا التبديل مطلقًا. سأستفسر عن الأمر وأعود بإجابة.


----------



## samatar

يبدو أن التبديل غير مطلق - توجد بعض الكلمات (مثلاً كلمة كرسي) التي لا يتم بها تبديل الكاف بتش، ولكنّي لم أستطع إيجاد قاعدة واضحة.

على فكرة، في منطقة المثلث (والمناطق المجاورة لها في الضفة الغربية) يتم كذلك لفظ القاف ككاف ، وأظن أن هذا التبديل شبه مطلق إن لم يكن مطلقًا، مثلاً:

بقى عندي قنينة (كان عندي قنينة) - اللفظ سيكون: بكى عندي كنينة


----------



## clevermizo

samatar said:


> يبدو أن التبديل غير مطلق - توجد بعض الكلمات (مثلاً كلمة كرسي) التي لا يتم بها تبديل الكاف بتش، ولكنّي لم أستطع إيجاد قاعدة واضحة.




هل تظن أن عدم التبديل يتعلق بوجود الضمة ولا الكسرة/الفتحة حوالي الكاف؟ مثلا كُرسي ولكن أتصور أن يلفظون كلب ك"تشلب" أليس كذلك؟ ربما هذه هي القاعدة.


----------



## samatar

لا، لا توجد قاعدة، وفعليًا فإنّ قرار لفظ الكاف أو تش يعود إلى الشخص نفسه، فتستطيع أن تجد أحيانًا في نفس العائلة أشخاصًا يلفظون ذات الكلمة بطريقتين مختلفتين. هذا ما قاله لي قبل قليل صديق من منطقة المثلث.


----------



## clevermizo

samatar said:


> لا، لا توجد قاعدة، وفعليًا فإنّ قرار لفظ الكاف أو تش يعود إلى الشخص نفسه، فتستطيع أن تجد أحيانًا في نفس العائلة أشخاصًا يلفظون ذات الكلمة بطريقتين مختلفتين. هذا ما قاله لي قبل قليل صديق من منطقة المثلث.




شكرا لك على كل المعلومات المفيدة! وشكرا لصديقك.


----------

